# **** I Had That Stacked ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Last night around 0200 the cow dog started raise'in a ruckus--- hes young, but he knows the sounds around here at night. Take'in his word for it I figured something was up, so I pulled on what I had of my Skips outfit--- my boots--- and grabbed the old "97" Winchester (pic bottom shotgun) loaded with buck and a light and headed out into the dark.

I made it to the old stallions pen to make sure he was O.K.. He was stomp'in around and look'in over to the west field. Then I heard it--- sounds from the last stack of cow hay. I figured it was those damn elk get'in into things since they haven't left for the winter yet.

I'll fix them I thought. I sneaked around the north side of the stack and stepped out to scare the crap outta them but that plan didn't come together. The elk were black and had pointy teeth. Yep--- 3 black bears--- sow and two cubs. Things got tense real fast at 20 feet. The bright light had them confused--- the sow jumped out of the hay a couple yards and the big cubs ran over behind her. She was gonna play tuff as I shouldered the shotgun. She woofed once and banged the ground two times with both front paws, but didn't want to commit wjth the bright light in her eyes.

I fired a warn'in shot over her head, and she did commit--- she committed to get'in the he!! outta there.

It seemed like 20 minutes--- but it was really probably 20 seconds.

After I chilled out for a few--- all I could think of was--- Damn--- I had that stacked.

P.S.--- sorry, no bear pictures--- I wouldn't have though about a camera then anyway.lol.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Where was that frigging etch n Sketch when you needed it !!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hassell said:


> Where was that frigging etch n Sketch when you needed it !!!!


Hahaha Etch a sketch around his neck in his skivies with boots on.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

About those home wreckers...I wish they had the camera this time and thankfully you made it back safely. At least you didn't have to change your under pants.

"I pulled on what I had of my Skips outfit..."

Now, that's a great line, Cat! I'd like to sit around the campfire with you sometime over a milk shake or two.

Better get to stackin'.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Glad things turned well,like you say it could have been ugly ....looks like they were enjoying a roll in the hay ..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> About those home wreckers...I wish they had the camera this time and thankfully you made it back safely. At least you didn't have to change your under pants.
> 
> "I pulled on what I had of my Skips outfit..."
> 
> ...


There would be no better writer than you Glen to portray the story .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Apoarently the missus didnt believe you had it stacked to her standards.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Lol wow that could have been very bad thankfully you’re ok and maybe the bears will not come back


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

they'll be back but not till you restack that hay.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I’m glad things went the way they did bearcapper just doesn’t have the same ring to it.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The bears here are on their full feed fall mode before they take their winter nap. Don't know what they were after in the stack--- if they come back--- I have a few shells loaded with rock salt that I can explain the rules here on the outfit with.

Cant be out run'in around in the middle of the night these days--- I need all the beauty sleep I can get. :cowboy:

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They were looking for mice.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes cat them should work just fine


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Maybe so Rick---

Years ago Miss K had this wolf cross (pic) I'd let roam the place at night and he pretty much kept critters away from the pens and house. At 140 lbs, I'll have to give it to him--- he was flat a$$ tuff. He killed quite a few coyotes in his time. He made whats his names little cur dogs look like sissys.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Funny you should mention that story as a guy that lived up the end of a road against a mountain had a dog just like you described, Pitbull's and all the other tough dogs of the day stayed away from that part of the mountain, he ripped up many of the tough ones.


----------

